# 87 haro group 1



## jeremy77 (Mar 29, 2011)

hi everyone, I have been looking for an old haro group 1 rs1 for about 2years now. If anyone knows where I would be able to even purchase the frame and fork set I would be thrilled. I originaly had the blue/black/chrome one with 3 piece cranks top of the line back then. It was stollen from me so that ended my bmx for awhile. Built a couple redlines and a Gt but nothing was the same as the haro. Any color would be fine. Thanks Jeremy


----------



## SilverScion (May 19, 2011)

Think I found one:

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/2391010302.html

-Sean


----------

